# Acari Mount Question and Request



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been looking around, and noticed that the acari mount only list for an 06 and up super duty. I thought the cabs on the super duty were the same since 99? 

Has anyone with an older super duty tried using the acari mount?

Also if you have one (prefer super duty photos, but any will do) can you post up photos of the front of the mount. 

Reason i ask is because my Sirius antenna comes out my 3rd brake light housing and rest right under where the mount would be, im thinking if i get the mount, that i could just pull the wire out further so it would clear the mount but still be able to come out the third brake housing and under the mount.


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone willing to help out before i pull the trigger and buy everything blind?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Id love to help, but I never got one, I just went with a mag mounted light. Figured it would save money instead of buying the Acari.


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah thats my backup option. but ive seen what happens when the mag mount lets go, and it wasnt pretty.


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

There was a post saying that the Ford rear window designs haven't changed for many years, ofcourse I cant remember it now lol. 
Search the forum and you'll find it, I'll try to find the post in the morning.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

The Ford's are all the same. I have had three of them, and nothing's changed with the cab.

I use a Chevy for my plow truck right now, and I just installed the Acari Mount and the mounting between all of the trucks are the same. The only difference is the corresponding gaskets. I highly recommend it. Once the mount is secured in the third brake light hole, you'll see that you can externally mount your Satt. antenna right on top of the mount, next to your strobe. All of the wires will be tucked away inside the Acari mount.
Just a thought, but I sent the Acari to my body shop to have it sprayed the same color as my truck so it looks apart of the truck, and not an add-on.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

George I like that idea, and the mag mount on my Flacon is fine under 60mph. I had it come off once on the highway going 80 -__- stayed on the cord, didnt break  (dodged that one!)


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

I've seen what happens when they fly off...the repairs get expensive!


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

Considering how thin today's roof metal is on today's trucks, I think all of us who have used a mag mount have experienced a blow off at highway speed. That's why I tried this Acari mount. I bolted my Mini Pinnacle down to it, drilled and grommeted a small hole for the wire, and now I have a clean and permanent mounted light with no exposed wiring and no highway speed blow off worries.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Its funny how anytime before this, probably 30 times, I have driven to my job on Cape Cod (1 hour 15 minutes away going 65) it has stayed on, I take one trip to Bridgewater, MA (15 min going 65) and it lets go on that trip, normally on the ride to the Cape I average 85. LOL


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Well i ended up buying the mag mount of my mini light bar. Main reason at this point is fiances and that the bases on the light bar are the same mag mount or perm mount. 

so for the time being ill use the mag mount at least until i have some extra money to buy the Acari mount or until i dont feel comfortable enough to run a mag mount anymore. 

Im still very very iffy about running the mag mount light bar. but money was a big player in the decision at this point.

But thank you for all the feed back and keep providing the information for future members who may be searching or have questions. and still if you have photos. im still interested. 

thank you again
Jason


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

Just remember that the Acari isn't an option with a mag mount because it's made from aluminum.
You might want to order the perm mounts for your light just to keep that option open in the future.


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

George C;1415473 said:


> Just remember that the Acari isn't an option with a mag mount because it's made from aluminum.
> You might want to order the perm mounts for your light just to keep that option open in the future.


Yeah i know it wont work with the mag mount. but the base plate for the mag mount and perm mount are the same, so i can just bolt it to the Acari mount using the existing hardware that the bar uses to mount the magnets. That was the main reason i purchased the light.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I made a wooden back rack for my truck to store tools and crap in, just outta boredem one day, So on the cross bar I am going to "permanent" mount my Mag mount, unscrew the mags, put some bolts in their place, and bolt to the wooden cross bar. Cheaper than the acari!


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

I use a full tonneau cover on my bed, so anything that mounts to the rails, like a back-rack won't work. That's why the Acari was the only option. Either way, I would buy it all over again because I like things clean, and it doesn't get any cleaner.


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Im in the same boat. I have a full tonneau cover on my truck and its not going anywhere. thats why i dont have a back rack on the truck. I do plan on building a custom one at some point that will work with my tonneau cover and be able to house lights and my light bar. but thats down the road.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like the Acari is only for chevy's 2007+ I have a 99 newer body style do you think it would work.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

George C;1414328 said:


> The Ford's are all the same. I have had three of them, and nothing's changed with the cab.
> 
> I use a Chevy for my plow truck right now, and I just installed the Acari Mount and the mounting between all of the trucks are the same. The only difference is the corresponding gaskets. I highly recommend it. Once the mount is secured in the third brake light hole, you'll see that you can externally mount your Satt. antenna right on top of the mount, next to your strobe. All of the wires will be tucked away inside the Acari mount.
> Just a thought, but I sent the Acari to my body shop to have it sprayed the same color as my truck so it looks apart of the truck, and not an add-on.


George,

Could post some pics of your mount? That's a great idea to have it painted...I've been kicking around the idea of this mount but didn't like the way it looked. I'd be real interested in seeing what it looks like! How much they ding ya for such a small paint job?


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry for the lack of response. I'll take some pics and post them soon.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

George C;1448408 said:


> Sorry for the lack of response. I'll take some pics and post them soon.


Any chance you were able to snap a few pics?


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

Here you go.




























A friend of mine in the body shop business painted it for $75.00

If you are using a Sound Off product like the Mini Pinnacle, you will need to trim an inch off of each side of the mounts so they don't show over the Acari. The light was easy to wire. After removing the third brake light, just open the rear door and at the top of the C post, just peel back the black rubber seal so you can see the corner of the headliner. Then run the wire on top of the headliner in the direction of the third brake light opening. I suggest buying a 15' piece of three wire strobe light wire because it's stiff enough to not tangle at all. Feed it in and it will come right out of the third brake light opening. Then just run the wire behind the seal to the floor. Remove the threshold and run the wires right up to the front where you can mount your switches. Secure the wires in the floor channel and snap the threshold back in place. Took my ten minutes to run and secure the wiring. I added a Recon third light chrome trim piece to dress it up a little.
With it painted, it looks like a part of the truck instead of an aluminum afterthought.


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Definitely looks nice. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

George C;1453183 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! It looks more factory than using just their product! I like it!


----------

